# Corner Fireplace TV Cabinet



## jistincase

I want to build a cabinet above my gas fireplace to mount my LCD tv to get a focal point to the room and also to eliminate having to reach clear back there and clean the dust our once a week. I want to make it so that I can mount a wall bracket to the unit so that it can be tilted down so you are not staring up at it too much. A few spots for the dvr and dvd player and some room at the top for a place to put something for display. It would be nice to have doors that slid out to hide it when you wanted but not a necessary element. 

I just would like to see a general plan so that I could add my own ideas to it for my own personal touches. I want the trim to match the mantel as close as possible. If anyone has seen any designs like this and knows where to point me I would appreciate it. :yes:


----------



## Mike Gager

probably not exactly what you are looking for but a coworker had me draw this up for her last week










would be easy to change out the cabinets for something with room for your dvr and such


----------



## importadv

*lcd tv cabinet*

Your requirements are not that stringent that you wont an ideal pick. There are many people who opt to place lcd tv cabinet over the fireplace, so just go and explore your options.


----------

